# What is the best negative/slide scanner out there today?



## Lawrence

Besides trying to get a used Nikon or Konica Minolta scanner,
Are there any really good scanners out there that preferably use I.C.E.

I've been looking around and so far I've only seen one that is nearly worth considering,
It's the Plustek Optic Film 7600i-Ai Film Scanner

Another one is a flatbed scanner called the Epson Perfection V750-M PRO

Product Video

It's not exactly what I want though, I want a propriety scanner for just negatives and slides.


----------



## Oakbridge

Lawrence said:


> Besides trying to get a used Nikon or Konica Minolta scanner,
> Are there any really good scanners out there that preferably use I.C.E.
> 
> I've been looking around and so far I've only seen one that is nearly worth considering,
> It's the Plustek Optic Film 7600i-Ai Film Scanner
> 
> Another one is a flatbed scanner called the Epson Perfection V750-M PRO
> 
> Product Video
> 
> It's not exactly what I want though, I want a propriety scanner for just negatives and slides.


Based on the review, I'd say it would be a good choice. I didn't see the specs (i.e. physical size) or a picture of the unit but if it was an awkward size I'm sure the reviewer would have mentioned it. I've got one of the Nikon 5000 scanners and one of things that attracted me to it when I bought it new a few years ago was it's small footprint. 

The software it ships with is worth $200+ and is well respected. I'm thinking about switching to that software myself to use with my Nikon scanner.


----------



## Lawrence

Imaging Resource also has a review of the Plustek scanner with pictures.


----------



## Joker Eh

In taking a look at some reviews of the Plustek scanner at B&H Photo site some were saying they had issues with the software on a Mac called SilverFast.

What I would like to find out as I am also interested in scanning the many negatives I have, can I use the scanner without using this SilverFast software? Could I import it using Aperture?


----------



## keebler27

Joker Eh said:


> In taking a look at some reviews of the Plustek scanner at B&H Photo site some were saying they had issues with the software on a Mac called SilverFast.
> 
> What I would like to find out as I am also interested in scanning the many negatives I have, can I use the scanner without using this SilverFast software? Could I import it using Aperture?


i don't know about the importing into aperture, but Vuescan (about $80 the last I remember), is fantastic scanning software. does a superb job with ICE. i do watch the colour settings though as I get results importing into photoshop and balancing there. AP might be good for that as well, but I like to fix the original file first before importing into a library.

a dedicated scanner is best. I have the Epson 700 and the nikon 5000 and the latter is far superior. the 700 is similar to the 750. aside from a quality difference, the workflow is easier on the 5000 as it's a dedicated film and neg scanner. much easier to work with.


----------



## absolutetotalgeek

5000 ED has always worked flawless for me, I got rid of it for a 9000 for the medium format ability.


----------



## Aceline

Cannon, Kodak, Nikon,


----------



## screature

Oakbridge said:


> Based on the review, I'd say it would be a good choice. *I didn't see the specs (i.e. physical size) or a picture of the unit but if it was an awkward size I'm sure the reviewer would have mentioned it.* I've got one of the Nikon 5000 scanners and one of things that attracted me to it when I bought it new a few years ago was it's small footprint.
> 
> The software it ships with is worth $200+ and is well respected. I'm thinking about switching to that software myself to use with my Nikon scanner.


Actually if you view the pdf review in full there is a picture of the scanner. Really thorough review, sounds like it is good bang for the buck although getting the most out of slides will take some additional time and work in Photoshop. At less than 1/4 the price of a Nikon sounds like a very good option to me.


----------



## screature

Joker Eh said:


> In taking a look at some reviews of the Plustek scanner at B&H Photo site some were saying they had issues with the software on a Mac called SilverFast.
> 
> What I would like to find out as I am also interested in scanning the many negatives I have, can I use the scanner without using this SilverFast software? Could I import it using Aperture?


I would say almost definitely no as the SilverFast software is dedicated for controlling the input/digitization of the scanned file, I have no idea how you could do that with Aperature as there are no controls for doing so. You obviously could use Aperture after the digitization/scan to adjust the image but not at the time of digitization/scan.


----------

